# Any ideas on what is making him sick?



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

My 1.5 year old male tonight started to act very lethargic. He also started to drool on his right side though he had a very good apatite during dinner and was very active up to 8pm. 
His right side of his mouth by the gum line (I call it his lips) are very swollen and hard. It is also sensitive to the touch. 
Anyone had this happen before?

He fought off a very bad infection was he was 6 months old that required surgery on his neck because of an infection that made his whole neck/face swell and it become hard… the vet could never tell me what happened or why. The infection lasted 2 months and didn’t respond to the antibiotics or steroids they tried to put him on.  

I am taking him to the vet tomorrow first thing in the morning. As far as I know he didn’t come in contact with any bees or snakes or anything of that nature.

I would greatly appreciate anything you guys can offer as to what it could possibly be or if you have ever hear of such a thing. 


Thank you. :-(


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

No but it sounds like an allergic reaction or a bite of some kind. Hopefully it's not a big deal and your vet can resolve it. Good luck!


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Patrick Murray said:


> No but it sounds like an allergic reaction or a bite of some kind. Hopefully it's not a big deal and your vet can resolve it. Good luck!


I hope the silly dog got into something he shouldnt have and a simple test or shot will make eveything better :-k 
Thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Please post back and let us know.

I had a dog react terribly to a sting* last year.





*Maybe bee


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe a spider bite? :-k Inside or out, they are everywhere and they are hard to get rid off. :twisted: Please keep let us know what the vet tells you, good luck to your buddy.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

The doc couldnt tell me anything... He took a quick look and said it could be just about anything or nothing (lol) and he just wanted to give him lots of antibiotics and send him home. (ugh)
The weird thing is all around the area where it is hard I noticed today he has dried blood all over that section :? 

I am just going to watch him for a week and see what happenes...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jamielee Nelson said:


> The doc couldnt tell me anything... He took a quick look and said it could be just about anything or nothing (lol) and he just wanted to give him lots of antibiotics and send him home. (ugh)
> The weird thing is all around the area where it is hard I noticed today he has dried blood all over that section :?
> 
> I am just going to watch him for a week and see what happenes...


Just to mull this over:

DID he give him antibiotics?

What kind?

Where is the blood from? Inside his mouth?

Is he still drooling and lethargic?

Is his temperature normal?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

In case it's not a hypersensitivity reaction, can you inspect the inside of his mouth thoroughly and make sure there are no punctures from the inside from a stick or bone? Fawkes had an infection from something similar and it made his face swell. Hopefully it's not a small foreign body. A week's worth of clindamycin was helpful as well as warm compresses.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Just to mull this over:
> 
> DID he give him antibiotics?
> 
> ...


I have meds at home so I am giving them to him though he just got off them 3 weeks ago... so I dont know how much good they do him if he goes on and off them monthly. (Batril)

His isnt lethargic anymore, but still swollen and hard. Temp was normal. I will check his mouth again but it is very sensitive to the touch in that area so it's a little hard to keep him still... I end up sitting on him :lol: to keep him still since he is so big lol

Thanks for all the advice and help guys!


----------

